# Teaching a grooming class...any tips?



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be teaching a couple of grooming classes to the kids at the dog camp my daughter goes to every summer. Nothing major, about an hour long. I'm looking for websites with "how to" type articles on nail trimming, ear cleaning, clipping, etc. I plan to put together a handout on grooming for them to take home. I'm also going to pick up brushes at the dollar store and let them decorate them. Any suggestions on addt'l info to cover?

I will have my Sheltie as a "demo" dog, she's very good about letting you brush, clip and trim nails so I will use her to show the kids and let them brush her a bit. 

TIA! 
Jenn


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I personally wouldn't teach children anything more than how to properly brush, comb, and clean ears. I think trying to teach them to clip nails, or worse, hand them clippers/shears, would be asking for trouble, and the pet is going to pay for it. You don't say how old the kids are, but under 16 and I would stick to safe things like the above personally. Especially when you are only doing an hour class. It can take that long to explain why brushing all the way down to the skin is so important. What can happen if a pet gets matted, how to correctly brush to avoid brushburn, etc. I know I could certainly teach a class on brushing and combing correctly and take an hour to do it..LOL


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am not a professional dog groomer and certainly agree with Graco22, no nail clipping. Foot handling would be a good thing, what about filing? My dogs get fuzzy nail edges that look better with a little filing. Checking for seeds, bugs and mud balls in the feet and coat is a good idea as well.

If they are taking brushes home to use on their own dogs make them really soft brushes to train the dogs to accept brushing. Rubber face brushes, baby brushes - something that feels good. A slicker plus worried dog plus kid equals no fun for anybody. Part of the handout could include tools for different sorts of dog coats so families can buy the right tools for their dogs and hopefully introduce them slowly so the dogs do get groomed well.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL! No way in heck am I giving the kids clippers or nail trimmers. I'm going to demonstrate on my Sheltie(clip her feathers and she does need her nails done). She has white nails so they'll be able to see the quick and such. I would have a lot of peeved parents if I let the kids have free run with clippers. 

The kids range from 8-18 years old.

I want to make this interesting, and found out today I have 17 kids in one class and 13 in the next. Oh boy.....


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Showing kids how to actually trim, could get you in a bit of trouble if those children go home and try what you did on the dog...

I would stick with showing them how to brush properly; and there are different techniques for different dogs...so you could have a lot to talk about there. From explaining why brushing properly is important, to showing them how to properly brush and comb out different coats. Perhaps getting a couple other demo dogs would be very beneficial. 

You could talk about the importance of keeping a pet clean, as well...a clean animal is a much healthier one, because there is not the dirt and oily residue from dirt buildup to cause infection, or irritation to the skin and coat. It can also help those in the household with allergies; by keeping the animal clean, skin particles, and other allergens are kept at a minimal, reducing reactions to the animal. 

You could also show them how to clean ears, and explain the importance of keeping them clean.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say I taught the class and it went really well. Worked the kinks out in the first class and had alot of happy campers who asked alot of really great questions. 

We had a short "talk" session and then passed around a bunch of different brushes and helped them brush their own dogs. Then we helped(I had an assistant) clean ears with wipes, let the kids brush their dogs teeth using their finger(most dogs just licked the spot of toothpaste off). I also had a grooming table that we put some of the smaller dogs up on. I demonstrated clipping nails on my dog, and trimmed the hair between her pads(using my palm clippers). I showed them how they could get their dogs used to having their paws handled, and only one dog wasn't too keen on it. Turns out he had a burr stuck between the pads. I stressed that they should never cut their dogs hair with scissors as dogs have loose skin and they could end up really hurting the dog.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That is great. I would have loved a class like that was I was a kid.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually, teaching how to correctly trim nails would be better than the kids going home and putting trimmers all the way up the nail and pushing down, hence causing the dog to bleed.
My dogs pull paw when I'm trimming, so I go carefully along and it takes me about 3 tries to get one nail, trimming off alittle each time.
I like what your doing though. I had a chance to go to a weekend of dog training, grooming, breeding (not how to, but differences between reputable, BYB, and mill) , and care sessions, but it was too far away on a busy weekend. I was really bummed out.


----------

